# Did I Mention I Quit?



## Fix It (Oct 11, 2021)

After 4 years as a PMT & PML I threw in the towel back in June for a technician position at another company. I’m still a bit sad to leave but I was thoroughly burned out, 2020 was rough and 2021 wasn’t much better 🤷🏻‍♂️. We’ll see where the future takes me!

I still lurk TBR so I’ll see ya around!


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 11, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 11, 2021)

What  were some pros and cons of your position?


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 12, 2021)

Good for you. You shouldn't work job your sick of.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 12, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Good for you. You shouldn't work job your sick of.


Yeah, carrying around the ipad all day does make you sick 🙄


----------



## Fix It (Oct 15, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> What  were some pros and cons of your position?


Pros: The ability to set my own workload (with in reason), set my own schedule for the most part, and how much I learned. I came to spot with an deep construction background and I had time to learn and practice trades I never thought I’d touch or find time to practice plus management experience. I can seriously go on for days about pros.

The cons: Vindictive management. Poor hiring expectations for a position requiring mechanical inclination WITH management experience.  ETLs promoting to property/construction management because of metrics - I’m amazed at how many nightmares I’ve seen and heard about that don’t end up here.




Planosss reborn said:


> Yeah, carrying around the ipad all day does make you sick 🙄


Heavy is the hand from carrying it from back of store to your bitch ass because something is unplugged or somebody didn’t flip a switch 90% of the time. Starbucksssssss


----------



## TheClopen (Oct 22, 2021)

Congratulations on your promotion to Guest.


----------

